# Show me your dirty, filthy pup :-D



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I know we all love looking at ice white, super clean pups here... but I thought it'd be fun to bring some much needed smiles and laughter to chuckle at our silly, dirty fluffs PRE-BATH! I've seen an older thread like this and thought we'd start again- SHOW ME YOUR DIRTIEST malt pics! Dirtier the better!

Here's Obi after a day of playing with his puppy-pal AND chewing on the last bit of a bully stick before it got thrown out... He actually looks a little *insane* to me! :HistericalSmiley: :wacko1:





































THEN...he PROMPTLY got a bath!









Boy, did he enjoy his day though :thumbsup: Saliva all over his coat and all!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Haha! Looks like Obi had a fun time! But he looks immaculate compared to Zooey a few weeks ago when I took her to the lake. The grass was wet and she stepped in duck poop and she was a stinky, yucky mess up to her belly. Wish I had gotten a pic for this thread!


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Still looks awful cute. When Jasmine gets car sick she not only looks bad from the drooling she smells bad from the puke.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo and his bud Wesley after a hike


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

Bogey after my husband watched him in the yard. For 5 minutes.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, Truffles has a Masters Degree in this particular subject as you will see. Lola has one cute one, and my Frank is a prissy little man. I have no dirty boy pictures of him. So, here is my dirty girls (Lola is at the bridge, but she loved to play hard and get dirty in her day!). 1) Lola after running around through the wet newly cut grass 2) Truffles after a little mud romp 3) Truffles after God only knows what she got into!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

jmm said:


> Roo and his bud Wesley after a hike


:wub: Roo still looks so cute with his dirty paws! and Wesley is adorable-- those eyes!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

nonesuchandnadu said:


> Bogey after my husband watched him in the yard. For 5 minutes.


hahaha!!! your husband was "watching" him, huh! Bogey looks pleased though!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Well, Truffles has a Masters Degree in this particular subject as you will see. Lola has one cute one, and my Frank is a prissy little man. I have no dirty boy pictures of him. So, here is my dirty girls (Lola is at the bridge, but she loved to play hard and get dirty in her day!). 1) Lola after running around through the wet newly cut grass 2) Truffles after a little mud romp 3) Truffles after God only knows what she got into!


*OMG!!!!* :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Truffles has a branch....er...I mean *TREE* all over her! She looks like she ran through a forest and brought it back with her! LOL!

I have seen green grassy paws, but Lola's GLOWING green paws takes the prize :HistericalSmiley: she was so lovely, Pam :blush:

Who would have thought the "man" Frank would be the prissiest? hahaha! Can't wait to see you and the pups in a few weeks!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Haha! Looks like Obi had a fun time! But he looks immaculate compared to Zooey a few weeks ago when I took her to the lake. The grass was wet and she stepped in duck poop and she was a stinky, yucky mess up to her belly. Wish I had gotten a pic for this thread!


awwww! I can't even imagine zooey being stinky and yucky! lol...she is too pretty to be 



Patsy Heck said:


> Still looks awful cute. When Jasmine gets car sick she not only looks bad from the drooling she smells bad from the puke.


poor Jasmine... I hope her motion sickness gets better with age~


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler doesn't do dirt. Plain and simple. He and Frank are planning to start a Prissy Man Club. :aktion033:
When we took Tyler to the beach last year he had fun running on the wet sand. Then he went crazy trying to rid himself of it. Biting on his legs and paws to get it all off. :blink:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't have one on my new PC. But all of yours are so cute. 

Esp that Lola, bless her little green feet. That one with the tree around her takes the cake Pam!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Well these pictures are darling. I never point the camera at Ben when he is dirty. Will have to keep this in mind before his next bath.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

TLR said:


> Well these pictures are darling. I never point the camera at Ben when he is dirty. Will have to keep this in mind before his next bath.


Me too, and mine have been dirty and covered in leaves!!!! Obi looks squeaky clean compared to how Laurel gets!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey loves playing in the rain!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Tyler doesn't do dirt. Plain and simple. He and Frank are planning to start a Prissy Man Club. :aktion033:
> When we took Tyler to the beach last year he had fun running on the wet sand. Then he went crazy trying to rid himself of it. Biting on his legs and paws to get it all off. :blink:


Opey will join Tyler and Frank's Prissy Man Club!! He won't go out in the rain and doesn't like sand either!! 



hoaloha said:


> I know we all love looking at ice white, super clean pups here... but I thought it'd be fun to bring some much needed smiles and laughter to chuckle at our silly, dirty fluffs PRE-BATH! I've seen an older thread like this and thought we'd start again- SHOW ME YOUR DIRTIEST malt pics! Dirtier the better!
> 
> Here's Obi after a day of playing with his puppy-pal AND chewing on the last bit of a bully stick before it got thrown out... He actually looks a little *insane* to me! :HistericalSmiley: :wacko1:
> 
> ...


Obi is soooo precious even all messy!!! He sured enjoyed his time! He is all smiles like he is saying "Mom this is so much fun! Best day ever!!"



pammy4501 said:


> Well, Truffles has a Masters Degree in this particular subject as you will see. Lola has one cute one, and my Frank is a prissy little man. I have no dirty boy pictures of him. So, here is my dirty girls (Lola is at the bridge, but she loved to play hard and get dirty in her day!). 1) Lola after running around through the wet newly cut grass 2) Truffles after a little mud romp 3) Truffles after God only knows what she got into!


Lola definitely takes the prize for grassy feet! Bless heart sweet little heart! As soon as I saw pic three of Truffles I bursted out laughing so hard!! She definitely brought the forest home as Marisa said!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This is Madison in the leaves last fall. I think this is her head....it's hard to tell.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> This is Madison in the leaves last fall. I think this is her head....it's hard to tell.


Are you sure that's Madison??? That's what Laurel looks like in our leaves!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Marisa - I don't think Obi knows how to get dirty. But Steve? This boy knows how to do it right!

This was a day after bath day. We took a walk near the creek. I didn't know he loved water...


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> This is Madison in the leaves last fall. I think this is her head....it's hard to tell.


:HistericalSmiley: Whoa! hahahaha.... I honestly had to do a double take to see where her head is!!! hilarious- i think she is providing the leaves for Truffles' branches :HistericalSmiley:




StevieB said:


> Marisa - I don't think Obi knows how to get dirty. But Steve? This boy knows how to do it right!
> 
> This was a day after bath day. We took a walk near the creek. I didn't know he loved water...


Hahaha- I love Steve's chicken legs :biggrin: He should show Obi how to "rough it!" I do want to see if Obi will like swimming in deeper water than the bathtub :thumbsup:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww, Obi makes an awfully cute little stinker. Here are some of Aolani down and dirty with long and short coat. You will notice that his paws don't get as dirty with his shorter cut, but he still manages to get twigs, mulch, leaves and grass in his hair. The 4th pic shows him enjoying his dirt day way too much. Sundays I usually let him go all out since it is his bath day.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so sorry that I can't contribute to this fun thread, but since I lost my old computer, I don't have many pictures. Someday, I will get those pictures off the old hard drive, but for now, all I have is bath day pics.:mellow:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

What mud? it's squeaky toy; no mud!


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

I so love the last picture. So cute and fluffy....


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

All the pictures of the "dirty dogs" are so cute. I have to agree...Obi does look a little "touched" in his dirty photos. LOL. He looks like he OD'd on Bully Stick. He is still sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute though...dirty or clean. Obit is adorable!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

That's too funny and way too cute to see our 'white' babies in such a way!

Dirt - dirtier - the diertiest!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mortisha (Oct 10, 2011)

:aktion033:Thank you so much for a real belly laugh. I need it. I bounce between this forum and a forum for breast cancer because I'm dealing with that now. Wonderful Pic!


nonesuchandnadu said:


> Bogey after my husband watched him in the yard. For 5 minutes.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

LOL...:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:!
I just about fell off the chair!
So my Charlie is not the only one, who prefers to be colorful and funny-smelling doggie.

Just check the my "signature picture". He managed to get this dirty in not even 10 minutes after I finished scrubbing down the house and gave him an extensive, deep cleaning bath...I almost got an heartattack seeing him strutting across my shiny living room with a muddy rotten chewing bone in his mouth....:blink::blink::blink:.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

This is a great thread! I SO wish I had one to add, but I only have dirty dog pics of my yorkie, she is much more inclined to get that way!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH my word Pat, those are the funniest pictures! Rocky is a priss, he hates to get dirty...so I have never seen him look like that!! :HistericalSmiley:



pammy4501 said:


> Well, Truffles has a Masters Degree in this particular subject as you will see. Lola has one cute one, and my Frank is a prissy little man. I have no dirty boy pictures of him. So, here is my dirty girls (Lola is at the bridge, but she loved to play hard and get dirty in her day!). 1) Lola after running around through the wet newly cut grass 2) Truffles after a little mud romp 3) Truffles after God only knows what she got into!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:They are twins I tell you!!! Occasionally Rocky will come in with a twig or two stuck in his beard. But he's a priss too. After doing his "business" he jumps out of the way from it. So afraid he will get dirty!:smrofl:



Snowbody said:


> Tyler doesn't do dirt. Plain and simple. He and Frank are planning to start a Prissy Man Club. :aktion033:
> When we took Tyler to the beach last year he had fun running on the wet sand. Then he went crazy trying to rid himself of it. Biting on his legs and paws to get it all off. :blink:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am loving seeing these pictures...what a great idea!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Tyler doesn't do dirt. Plain and simple. He and Frank are planning to start a Prissy Man Club. :aktion033:
> When we took Tyler to the beach last year he had fun running on the wet sand. Then he went crazy trying to rid himself of it. Biting on his legs and paws to get it all off. :blink:


 
Add Bogie to the Prissy Man club. If he gets a leaf or anything else stuck to his fur, he sits down and won't move until it's taken off. We have lots of pine and oak trees that are constantly dropping leaves.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh this thread is hilarious.

Pam, every time I see those pictures of Truffles, I start laughing. I think it's the look on her face, it's identical in both pics. The 'aw man, I got busted' look.


Here are some pics of Obi's grandmother (Caddy), she loves to get dirty!!



















and a pic of Caddy and Lucy when they were both in short cuts











And here is Lucy showing a few weekends ago








From here, it all looks good. But the grass was actually wet, which never is a good combo with maltese coats! 









And what her feet looked like after the class. Luckily, Lucy could care less. Andrew hates showing in wet grass and god forbid a leaf gets stuck to him. What is it with these prissy boys??? I am noticing a trend here in this thread - the females are slobs and the men are prissy


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

These pictures are so funny.










Tiffany with green legs (rain + freshly mowed lawn = eeeeeek)


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh this thread is hilarious.
> 
> *Pam, every time I see those pictures of Truffles, I start laughing. I think it's the look on her face, it's identical in both pics. The 'aw man, I got busted' look.*
> 
> ...


 It Truffles oh so tragic "I'm going in the bath" face!!


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

I haven't made up my mind...

Sebastian may be even cuter when he's a little on the dirty side.


----------

